# New to this forum and hoping for some good advice



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I am relatively new to this forum, although I have been reading through many interesting and entertaining threads.

So here is my story. I met a wonderful Mexican woman 2 years ago and we are now engaged. We are at a crossroads in our relationship. She does not necessarily want to move to the USA, although she is willing to do so. She has several things holding her back from making the move. She has elderly parents and this is a big consideration. She has two houses that she is trying to sell; one in Tepic and the other in Monterrey. Both are taking a long time to sell. Lastly, she has a 17 year old daughter who is scared to move here in Georgia because she has cousins who were living in North Carolina and heard tales of the racism that exists.

I know the adaption to our culture will be profound, and part of me does not want to risk them losing that and becoming "Americanized" . 

I am middle aged and not exactly in the best place financially. This means I am basically still a working stiff, but I do draw a retirement income from the VA. I envision any move to Mexico to be in an area that is practically devoid of any Americans. She lives in Tepic, in the state of Nayarit. I have been there several times, and it is a far cry from the destinations most Americans know about.

Having said that, I am ready for a change. The states, despite being my home country, has become a place I am becoming more and more frustrated with for various reasons. I don't want to bore anyone with those details, but suffice it to say, materialism is not all it is cracked up to be.

Anyway, what I am looking for is people who are knowledgeable about various topics regarding life in Mexico. I will certainly be doing my homework and due dilligence. Having said that, I welcome the chance to correspond with folks who have made this move. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are foreigners living in Tepic . I do not know if they post here but I know a man who lives there and have heard here and there from people who live there. Do not expect to fing many but there are some.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, I fully expect to be the lone ranger there, but I hope to absorb and learn the culture and language quicker. Some of my "concerns" are making a living. I was thinking about opening a restaurant there.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't mean to discourage you, but the half-life of restaurants here is often short. If you have extensive experience in that business, it could work. Otherwise, you may lose the shirt you bring to Mexico.
Good luck.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Don't mean to discourage you, but the half-life of restaurants here is often short. If you have extensive experience in that business, it could work. Otherwise, you may lose the shirt you bring to Mexico.
> Good luck.


Restaurants here in the US don't fair well either. I am not looking to get rich from it, but rather, I am looking for something to do that will not require me to be fluent. My fiance can run the front end, I and I can run the back end. My idea is to have a restaurant that offers classic American cuisine, which I have yet to find anything authentic in Tepic. The pizza and burger joints that exist there are a far cry from anything I would call decent. 

Having said that, I am open to other ideas for a business. 

On another topic, can someone give me a brief overview of the immigration process for gringos who marry Mexican nationals?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My reaction to some of your comments:

-For immigration advice, including advice regarding whether or not you would be permitted to work in Mexico or operate a business in Mexico ... my suggestion is that you visit the Mexican Consulate closest to where you live for answers to your questions. There are prior discussions archived on this forum which discuss the visa process for spouses of Mexican citizens and you should probably read through them.

-Have you lived with this woman and her child, and extended family, or in Mexico ... previously?

-Learning Spanish before you make a transition to Mexico is essential to increasing your chances of success, IMO.

-Your restaurant idea doesn't sound like a good one to me. Not one which has much liklihood of success. Don't try it without having a better command of Spanish than you do now and not unless you have a decent amount of money to support you for at least the first year without seeing a profit.

Best of luck with thinking this through.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> …
> -Learning Spanish before you make a transition to Mexico is essential to increasing your chances of success, IMO.
> …


I think learning Spanish before coming to Mexico would be a great idea, but very difficult to do. I studied Spanish off and on for years before coming to Mexico, but never got beyond some basic vocabulary and common verbs in the present tense. It was only after I moved to Mexico, started taking classes more intensively, and having to speak it every day, that I finally started to achieve some ability in Spanish.

I am trying to learn German now and I see the same effect. I make more progress on my occasional trips to Germany than I do working on it here.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I think learning Spanish before coming to Mexico would be a great idea, but very difficult to do.


What I should have said is to study to have a good foundation in place before arriving in Mexico. Achieving a basic level of Spanish is easy to do studying in so many parts of the USA today. Oftentimes, with older/mature persons ... revisiting English rules of grammar is necessary, also - or learning Spanish can be much more difficult/frustrating.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gee,he has a built in Spanish teacher, just have your girlfriend speak only Spanish, you'll pick it up pretty fast,LOL

There used to be a guy named Cliff who lived in Tepic and had a message board, Google "Tepic message board"


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Tepic and found it to be a unique place for a working class city and relalized after a couple of days there it is one of the poorer cities as the ecomony is agricultural based, not uncommon in parts of Mexico. I also realized the restaurants and food vendors sell food for less than other more industrialized cities [especially the fruit cups] and presume the rents and real estate prices are lower there. 

The idea of an American style food restaurant is a good one there. We have a few burger and fries only places here that do very well and sell the fast food for about 1/2 the price as Carl's Jr., Burger King, etc. and are always doing a good business when I drive by them. 

The burger and fries carts come out about 8PM at night all over the place and they are a bit cheaper than the restaurants which open early and close late and also seem to do well here and other cities I have spent time in.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> I like Tepic and found it to be a unique place for a working class city and relalized after a couple of days there it is one of the poorer cities as the ecomony is agricultural based, not uncommon in parts of Mexico. I also realized the restaurants and food vendors sell food for less than other more industrialized cities [especially the fruit cups] and presume the rents and real estate prices are lower there.
> 
> The idea of an American style food restaurant is a good one there. We have a few burger and fries only places here that do very well and sell the fast food for about 1/2 the price as Carl's Jr., Burger King, etc. and are always doing a good business when I drive by them.
> 
> The burger and fries carts come out about 8PM at night all over the place and they are a bit cheaper than the restaurants which open early and close late and also seem to do well here and other cities I have spent time in.


Thanks for the encouragement. I think this type of restaurant would go over well. The locals seem to want American culture, and from what I could tell, no serves a burger like I could make, and certainly the pizza is something of an abomination. I was thinking something along the lines of a small place.....could be a vendor cart to start out.

Yes, it is very poor there, but my fiance lives in one of the nicer neighborhoods. 

She is teaching me spanish and professes that rapid learning is a result of her good teaching! I don't fear the language barrier as I could rely on translation to bridge the gap until I feel I could do so without training wheels anymore.

One of the things I am looking forward to is how my fiance and her family are so close knit and intergrated into each other's lives. They seem much more in tuned to what is important in life and much less materialistic than here. I love their warmth, humility, and their expressiveness. For me, I think it will be a breath of fresh air. I think too much of a good thing, is not always a good thing, and unfortunately, I think we have too much of a good thing here in the states sometimes. I find more and more each day that people are frustrated, busy, angry, and live lives filled with drama etc. etc. I don't see too many people here who are genuinely happy. My sense of this is completely different when I am in Mexico. People have less,........much less, and yet they seem to be kinder, happier, loving, and easy to laugh and smile. That is not to say that everyone is a pleasure, as I know this is not the case.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Opening a restaurant is a great way to lose your shirt , you may want to live there for a while and see what the needs are rather than have a preconceived idea of what you could do. You may come with an idea you had not thought about. There are some foreigners going through there but not enough who live there to support a restaurant in my opinion but I may be wrong.
Good luck to you


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

citlali said:


> Opening a restaurant is a great way to lose your shirt , you may want to live there for a while and see what the needs are rather than have a preconceived idea of what you could do. You may come with an idea you had not thought about. There are some foreigners going through there but not enough who live there to support a restaurant in my opinion but I may be wrong.
> Good luck to you


My intention is not to cater to foreigners. Clearly, Tepic is deep in Mexico and very few foreigners venture there. Having said that, the locals there seem to devour everything they can get their hands on of American culture, and there is not an abundance of food joints that offer anything beside Mexican fare. I found a few Chinese places. But as far as any places that offer genuine American style burgers, I only found poor imitators.

Here in the states the Mexican restaurants cater to us gringos. If I do this, I am looking to reverse this there.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

JJS1962 said:


> Here in the states the Mexican restaurants cater to us gringos. If I do this, I am looking to reverse this there.


Obviously, you've your heart and mind set on a certain business plan. So, do your investigations and make your investments and I know all of us here wish you well with the project. I have to say, though, that I think your perception of Mexican restaurants in the USA, generally, misses the mark or that you've probably not been exposed to the wider Mexican, Mexican-American community in the USA. Also, too, I think you will find that sourcing the type of products you want to sell in Tepic ... the quality of meat products in particular ... will not be as easy or as inexpensive as what the local vendors of hamburgers/hot dogs offer for sale there. Mexican beef cattle is raised/fed differently in most of Mexico and there's a different taste (than we are accustomed to in most of the USA) ... from what I've experienced eating in different parts of the country. Certainly, there's a middle class in Tepic which has the disposable income to pay more for the American-style/quality product ... but the challenge for someone like you who wants to cater to that group is how often are they willing to patronize your business. I doubt that the "average" resident of the area will be able to afford what you seem to want to sell. You have an advantage going into business if your intended spouse/partner is the front/face of the business, however. This will be more difficult, frustrating and expensive than you anticipate at this point ... I believe.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In my middle-class neighborhood in Mexico City, I see small restaurants and cafés start up quite often - some do well but others disappear in a few months. I have no idea how much experience the owners of these places have had in the restaurant business, but my question for the OP is, "How much experience have you had?"


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know that restaurants in my area of Nayarit buy all their beef at Sam's Club or Costco for the back home taste, which of course costs more that the local carerceria provides.....
One thing my parents taught me was never invest anything in Mexico you can not walk away from...
In your original post you state"I am middle aged and not exactly in the best place financially." I would hate to see you loose your savings on a business that is here one day and gone the next, suerte


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I know that restaurants in my area of Nayarit buy all their beef at Sam's Club or Costco for the back home taste, which of course costs more that the local carerceria provides.....


Do you mean "carnicería"? Never heard of a "careceria".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, Typical US style food in a restaurant in Tepic seems a strange idea. It would require a large US/Canadian expat population to stand any chance of success, I would think.
Your wift-to-be has a strong familial and cultural tie to Mexico and that, coupled with your urge to get out of the USA, seems to indicate that you should move to her orb. Once you study the INM requirements and talk to the Mexican Consulate nearest your home, you will be better prepared to plan. 
In any event, you will need to support yourselves on savings for quite some time. You will not be able to work or do anything lucrative until you get a residence visa with working permission from INM, or a Residentye Permanente Visa, which will take some time; maybe a couple of years.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Tepic is lacking many things and is ripe for supplying some of those things at the moment. A burger only place with local beef is a great way to get locals enjoying a better burger and fries instead of a too thin, overcooked patty [almost crunchy enough to snap like a hard cookie] and served with luke warm fries from burger carts. I never have had hot fries here, even at Carl´s Jr., yet. IMO I tell them to cancel the fries and eat only the burger.

The local pizzas are horrible and people I know refuse even to pay 10 pesos more for a good one at Pizza Hut. They like to smother the local thin crust pizzas with almost no sauce with kétchup instead. 

Who said it has the be middle class prices and only customers if overhead it low?


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

I really do appreciate everyone's input here. I am trying to be concise and to the point, but a lot is lost in the details. Clearly, I will have a fully developed business plan in place. The thought that this is a "strange" idea really is not strange when you look at the customers of most Mexican restaurants here in the states or chinese or any other ethnicity. Yes, there are Mexican places here that cater to Mexicans, but most are catering to gringos.


AlanMexacali, I know exactly what you are referring to when you talk about the thin, over cooked patties that have no flavor, and the pizza is TOTALLY horrendous.

Great point about the local beef. This is something I will keep in mind.

I am not "married" to this idea, but I want to find something I can do to supplement my income, and preferably, would like to make it a joint venture with my future wife. As for the suggestion that it will be many years before I am able to work there, this may be true if I am looking for employment, but I am looking at establishing a business, of which, my future wife will have no problem being the front man of. 

Bottom line, I am motivated to make this work, and I understand there will be challenges, but I believe in myself, and I believe I will make something work one way or another. I am not looking to open a multi million dollar restaurant and plough through all my savings. It could be something as simple as an open lot with a tent, a grill, some plastic tables and chairs. I have seen many such places like this and the overhead cannot be too much. If the business is good, then I can look into something more permanent in nature. 

Yes, I said I am not set up financially well. I have enough in savings to probably live a year there without any other source of income. However, my future wife is purchasing a house, so the only expenses we will have are the day to day expenses, which will allow my savings and pension check to go much further.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

JJS1962 said:


> As for the suggestion that it will be many years before I am able to work there, this may be true if I am looking for employment, but I am looking at establishing a business, of which, my future wife will have no problem being the front man of.


Just because you own a business doesn't mean you can work in the business. The regulations in Mexico can be different, more restrictive than regulations in the USA. 

I know expat small business owners in Mexico who've received approval to do whatever they want, and others who've been prohibited from doing all but the 'back office' type of bookkeeping work. Regulations are inconsistently applied throughout the country. Just make certain that the permission you receive (in writing) from INM to work in Mexico (before you invest your first centavo) allows you to perform manual labor such as cooking or food preparation, etc. from day-one.

You might want to assume that businesses you'll compete with will single you out for special attention if it appears you're being successful and will complain about you to the various government offices - in some of which they may have relatives working. The tax man, the health inspector, the folks from immigration, etc.

As a foreigner living/working in the community you will almost certainly stand-out and my experience in Mexico has been that when someone stands-out and attracts attention ... that attention is not always welcome or good. 

I'm going to assume that your wife to be has an established business/professional relationship with (or has a trusted contact who can direct you to) an immigration attorney, business attorney and/or notario publico, and an accountant ... maybe even family members who work for the state or municipal government, and those established relationships can and probably will be helpful to you, her and the business.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Longford said:


> Just because you own a business doesn't mean you can work in the business. The regulations in Mexico can be different, more restrictive than regulations in the USA.
> 
> I know expat small business owners in Mexico who've received approval to do whatever they want, and others who've been prohibited from doing all but the 'back office' type of bookkeeping work. Regulations are inconsistently applied throughout the country. Just make certain that the permission you receive (in writing) from INM to work in Mexico (before you invest your first centavo) allows you to perform manual labor such as cooking or food preparation, etc. from day-one.
> 
> ...


Her sister is an attorney and her niece works for the government in some capacity. I am certain that I will be advised accordingly. I do not intend on doing things illegally, so the proper documentation will be in place before I put myself in jeopardy. This is not something that is going to happen next week. Instead this will play out over a period of time, and I will certainly have the ball rolling as far as my immigration status.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JJS1962 said:


> Her sister is an attorney and her niece works for the government in some capacity. I am certain that I will be advised accordingly. I do not intend on doing things illegally, so the proper documentation will be in place before I put myself in jeopardy. This is not something that is going to happen next week. Instead this will play out over a period of time, and I will certainly have the ball rolling as far as my immigration status.


Hopefully, her sister is an immigration attorney or at least is familiar with immigration law.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Hopefully, her sister is an immigration attorney or at least is familiar with immigration law.


I do not know what her specialty is. I doubt it is immigration law. Are you saying that the immigration process cannot be navigated without an immigration attorney?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Such a thing is possible, but I wouldn't advise it.

The Mexican bureaucracy is a wonder to behold and not easy to navigate alone. The money you spend on a "facilitator" is usually well spent. They know the process, but more important, they know the people to see.

Re the business: Generally speaking, anyone going into business in Mexico who is doing something that could be done by a Mexican may require more permissions. Since anyone who can cook could open a hamburger-type eatery, it would be hard to convince the bureaucrats that you have something "unique" that can only be done by you. Artists and writers have no problem with this, but for ordinary businesses, it's another story.

General principle: Check all this out before spending a peso on starting your business.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JJS1962 said:


> I do not know what her specialty is. I doubt it is immigration law. Are you saying that the immigration process cannot be navigated without an immigration attorney?


You do not need an attorney for ordinary immigration matters, getting a visa for yourself or family. Getting permission to work or to operate a business is another matter and would require the advice of an attorney.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you mean "carnicería"? Never heard of a "careceria".



Yes, thank you my Spanish spell check is not working today,LOL

JSS1962, remember a business like a new restaurant will probably be subject to a special business protection tax levied by the local thugs........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those sindicato thugs can be tough....they make offers you cannot refuse. Proceed with caution. Times are tough everywhere and the toughs get tougher.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Yes, thank you my Spanish spell check is not working today,LOL


Feel free to ask me for help when spicing your comments up with Spanish vocabulary. After all, I did start off my professional life as a Spanish teacher before switching to English.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> S
> 
> Re the business: Generally speaking, anyone going into business in Mexico who is doing something that could be done by a Mexican may require more permissions. Since anyone who can cook could open a hamburger-type eatery, it would be hard to convince the bureaucrats that you have something "unique" that can only be done by you. Artists and writers have no problem with this, but for ordinary businesses, it's another story.


That statement is almost incomprehensible to me. 
According to Starting a Business in Mexico-Yucatan Expatriate Services |Yucatan Expatriate Services In truth, the best way to find a job in Mexico is to do what many Mexicans do, which is to start your own business. The majority of Mexicans are self-employed in some enterprise, either formally or informally. Many foreigners have moved to Mexico and started successful businesses. Some are multinational corporations, such as Wal-Mart or General Motors. Foreign manufacturers have moved some of their operations to Mexican factories, called maquiladoras. Individual entrepreneurs start various kinds of businesses, such as opening a small hotel, managing a real estate agency, operating a tour company or simply renting their vacation home. Others work for foreign employers, using the Internet to telecommute to the office.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JJS1962 said:


> That statement is almost incomprehensible to me.
> According to Starting a Business in Mexico-Yucatan Expatriate Services |Yucatan Expatriate Services In truth, the best way to find a job in Mexico is to do what many Mexicans do, which is to start your own business. The majority of Mexicans are self-employed in some enterprise, either formally or informally. Many foreigners have moved to Mexico and started successful businesses. Some are multinational corporations, such as Wal-Mart or General Motors. Foreign manufacturers have moved some of their operations to Mexican factories, called maquiladoras. Individual entrepreneurs start various kinds of businesses, such as opening a small hotel, managing a real estate agency, operating a tour company or simply renting their vacation home. Others work for foreign employers, using the Internet to telecommute to the office.


And I assume that all of these foreigners who've opened businesses in Mexico have done so legally, employing the services of competent lawyers who know how to get the necessary permissions from INM.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Those sindicato thugs can be tough....they make offers you cannot refuse. Proceed with caution. Times are tough everywhere and the toughs get tougher.


Duly noted. Having come from a very Italian neighborhood in New York City, I am not without exposure to how the mob works. Regardless, I have no intention going at this completely alone and on an island. My future wife has a very large family; many of whom are professionals. I would expect that they will have my back to whatever degree is necessary. I don't think they will allow me to put myself and their sister, daughter in harms way.


Can I get some positive commentary?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JJS1962 said:


> Duly noted. Having come from a very Italian neighborhood in New York City, I am not without exposure to how the mob works. Regardless, I have no intention going at this completely alone and on an island. My future wife has a very large family; many of whom are professionals. I would expect that they will have my back to whatever degree is necessary. I don't think they will allow me to put myself and their sister, daughter in harms way.
> 
> 
> Can I get some positive commentary?


What would you like us to say?


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> And I assume that all of these foreigners who've opened businesses in Mexico have done so legally, employing the services of competent lawyers who know how to get the necessary permissions from INM.


I never suggested I was going to do anything illegally or without legal consultation. I did mention that my future sister in law is a lawyer didn't I? Perhaps it was foolish of me to inquire here. I just thought I would get some inciteful information, which I have for the most part. Thank you for responding. I appreciate the time you have taken to offer your advice.


----------



## JJS1962 (Apr 27, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What would you like us to say?


Well, I try to be a person who sees the possibilities in things. I understand that Mexico is a completely different culture, but I have been told the business idea is a bad one, the bureaucracy is stifling, don't expect to work there for years to come, thugs and gangs will pay a visit..........

Seriouosly, I understand I opened the door for advice, so I thank you all for taking your time to offer it. What I was really hoping for was advice to help me make this transition. Honestly, I have been somewhat depressed today by the negativity. I was excited about making the decision to do this, but today I felt as though I should doubt that decision.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JJS1962 said:


> Well, I try to be a person who sees the possibilities in things. I understand that Mexico is a completely different culture, but I have been told the business idea is a bad one, the bureaucracy is stifling, don't expect to work there for years to come, thugs and gangs will pay a visit..........
> 
> Seriouosly, I understand I opened the door for advice, so I thank you all for taking your time to offer it. What I was really hoping for was advice to help me make this transition. Honestly, I have been somewhat depressed today by the negativity. I was excited about making the decision to do this, but today I felt as though I should doubt that decision.


The members of this forum do our best to be helpful, but sometimes that help comes in the form of cautionary tales rather than ringing endorsements of whatever future projects expats hope to make a reality. What you need is advice from someone who's successfully done what you have in mind, but I don't think any of us can offer you that sort of perspective.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JJS1962 said:


> Well, I try to be a person who sees the possibilities in things. I understand that Mexico is a completely different culture, but I have been told the business idea is a bad one, the bureaucracy is stifling, don't expect to work there for years to come, thugs and gangs will pay a visit..........
> 
> Seriouosly, I understand I opened the door for advice, so I thank you all for taking your time to offer it. What I was really hoping for was advice to help me make this transition. Honestly, I have been somewhat depressed today by the negativity. I was excited about making the decision to do this, but today I felt as though I should doubt that decision.


I mentioned the Tepic message board run by Cliff, did you check into it?

When someone asks for advise they can expect to receive the pros and cons and make their own decisions...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I mentioned the Tepic message board run by Cliff, did you check into it?
> 
> When someone asks for advise they can expect to receive the pros and cons and make their own decisions...


Absolutely. I've heard many ideas people want to put into effect and I hate to discourage anyone, but in fact, you need to hear the downside. We all really do mean well.
There's a saying about this: "How do you make a small fortune in the restaurant business? Answer: start with a large fortune". Unfortunately, it's true more often than not.
But good luck on your transition, and welcome.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good one, once I went to Mexico in a $40,000 car and returned to the USA in a $200,000.00 bus.....LOL


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I just met a nice man running a Taco stand in San Cristobal . He is from Guerrero, we asked him why he came to San Cristobal. He said he had a restaurant back home , his restaurant was successiful but he got someone calling on him one day asking for so much money a month. He was told that if he pailed to pay he would be killed. He closed his business and how has a taco business out of a cart on the street of San Cristobal.
Yes Mexico has some very deprssing side to it.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I read once on another forum a comment by an unhappy, disgruntled expat in Mexico who said all the posters on the forum making positive comments had "fairy dust" in their eyes. His complaint was about everyone saying how wonderful Mexico is, when he was miserable. He effectively blamed these expats for his misery as they painted everything rosy and "convinced" him to come to Mexico. I don't know why he stayed. 

Here we have the opposite problem - everyone pointing out the potential problems and pitfalls, as any new venture is bound to have, especially in another country. Some more than others. I certainly understand how frustrating these responses can be when you are excited and looking to a new and very different phase in your life. 

I think if I had requested opinions from a forum on some of my major decisions - including maintaining a long-term long-distance relationship with my husband both before and after we got married, I'm sure I would have gotten plenty of warnings and stories of how things turned out badly for others in this type of situation - because often they do. My husband is Mexican and it took some convincing and time for him to move North - I would also rather be living in Mexico, but extenuating circumstances and all that... Nevertheless I trusted my instincts and my heart, and over 20 years later we're going strong, absolutely no regrets. 

We will be living in Mexico in the future, and already have a house. Even that purchase would have brought plenty of warnings, as it is part of the _comunero_ system at this point. But we did due diligence, checked with the staff at the Casa del Pueblo, the juez de paz of the town, the neighbours adjoining our land, and many others to make sure we were not going to run into problems or not be recognized as having the rights over the property. We are aware of stories where people (Mexicans, not just expats) bought land that the person "selling" it had no legal right to (and who disappeared with the money as soon as it was received). Fortunately our story has a different, happier ending. 

Of course you want to go into any new venture with your eyes wide open, no fairy dust, please (well, maybe just a little - it does brighten things up a bit!). I think the various posters are just trying to make sure you are aware of what could go wrong, so you make an informed decision

Personally, I'm more of the "Go for it!" camp, especially if it doesn't involve a huge capital outlay at the beginning. It sounds like you have a lovely partner to embark on this adventure with, along with the support of her extended Mexican family, who I am certain are not naive or suffering from fairy-dusted vision. 

As the song by Joan Manuel Serrat (based on the poetry of Antonio Machado) says: _Caminante, no hay camino, se hace el camino al andar_. Basically it reminds us there is no established, predetermined path or road, we create our path by walking it.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Longford & TundraGreen dispense some good advise and thoughts to consider.

I was raised in Chicago, but now semi-live and own a business in Los Mochis, Sinaloa; a great community but certainly not a NOB tourist destination. It reminds me of Cincinnati, OH., good hard-working people in a mostly commercial unpretentious environment. I think Tepic is similar.

I strongly encourage you to "temporarily" reside in the community, with Fiance-Child-Familia for an extended period of time before a decision is rendered. Even with the best of intentions culture-shock can overwhelm you. I personally find living amongst mostly the locals very rewarding, but again different from GA. 

Fluency in Spanish is certainly recommended but I agree few attain it until one is forced daily to speak it. My Wife is a native of Sinaloa and also a ESL teacher, which comes in handy on many occasions.

I don't think the concept of opening a restaurant is necessarily a negative idea, but do your homework!!! In Los Mochis there are several popular establishments that cater to US tastes and cross-over cuisine (absolutely superior burgers). However, carefully examine the market and strategize accordingly.Indeed, my daily activities would be much more stress-free if I was fluent in spanish!

Best of luck to You


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

*I'm coming into this thread late....*

but I am wondering, did you move, or not and how do you feel about your decsion? Or are you still weighing options?


----------



## sandcruiser (Sep 8, 2014)

People are more apt to regret things that they don't do, wondering "What if?" than the things that they try. Wrapping a new relationship, a new location, a new language, and a new business all into one new experience is .... putting an awful lot of challenge on your plate. Don't kid yourself about the reality, and you may find it more fun/less stressful.



ojosazules11 said:


> [snip]
> 
> Personally, I'm more of the "Go for it!" camp, especially if it doesn't involve a huge capital outlay at the beginning. It sounds like you have a lovely partner to embark on this adventure with, along with the support of her extended Mexican family, who I am certain are not naive or suffering from fairy-dusted vision.
> 
> As the song by Joan Manuel Serrat (based on the poetry of Antonio Machado) says: _Caminante, no hay camino, se hace el camino al andar_. Basically it reminds us there is no established, predetermined path or road, we create our path by walking it.


----------

